# Looking for a great protective coating



## bill (May 21, 2004)

For my topwaters. Right now I am leaning towards envirotex lite. Any suggestions on a better product?*
*


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill....where are you buying that EnvioTex? Its that pretty much the same epoxy they use in rod building? What about weight? What type of wood? This sounds like a good challenge! jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I found some good prices here http://www.creative-wholesale.com/
The wood will be different. I have some in balsa now but will be using other wood types. I even plan to order some from africa and once turned or the design is finished, I will just clear coat them, I want to show the wood if it looks good...they will be for display and not so much for using.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh and the balsa is very light....kinda shocked. I might drill one out and see if I can place some weight (or rattles) inside to allow for a better cast.
I'm still working out the details as I go. These are topwater poppers.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill.....what type of screw eyes will you use for the hooks?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

they are very small LOL 1/2" screw but they have two sizes up. I will see if I can find the link


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/catalogue-items/eye_screws.htm

this is all a early list of suppliers I have found, hopefully as time goes on I find more with other prices. The closed eyes are what I like.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill.....some great info there. Thanks.....jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

My other option with screws...is just not to use them. I think that I may just go ahead and cut the baits in half, then cutout a line (inside) and use a wire to hold the hooks. It will do 2 things: 1. It will hold better and not having a large fish break off, that is the last thing I want to happen. 2. It will give it a better look overall.
Another advantage to cutting the baits in half will be I can place a weight in the back of the baits to make them have a better stance in the water. Then on a "pop" they will give a better action. I think without the weight, the bait would just skate across the water.

Seems like everytime I start messing around, I find a new problem and have to try and come up with a solution. But thats OK, it's all part of the process and once I get all the bugs worked out, I will put together a full report on all the steps.
Now I have to go and make a miterbox and jig..LOL 
Another bonus to having them open is now I can insert a rattle, that is if I can find a product to use, I want to avoid lead as a weight. Ahhh baby steps


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bill. below is a link to some rattles from Cabela..Price kinda startled me, but read on to where it's for a bag of 20..just a thought

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166-cat190001&id=0037399318968a&navCount=1&podId=0037399&parentId=cat190001&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=6IS&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat190001&hasJS=true


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill.....could you cut the wood in half 'before' you turn them and then hold them together with some two sided carpet tape during the turning process. This would make sure everything matches up at final assembly. I like that idea over the screw eyes......I'd hate to loose a lifetime fish because of the screw pulling out! jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the link and ideas.


----------

